# New to the Board, IBS, and Sinequan..some advice pls!



## drebin (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Folks,Well 'hello' from a new member. I came across this great forum while searching for 'sinequan' side effects on Google. I have suffered from various gastrointestinal ailments for the past ~10 years of my life with quite severe bloating, nausea and very strong dizziness (still to be determined whether thats related.) I've had every test known to man and often more then once, but only recently did a Disgestive Clinic diagnose me with IBS, after I had a month of really bad 'flare ups'. So here I am...Once I was diagnosed my doctor decided to put me on 10mg of Sinquan (ramping up to 30mg over 3 weeks.) The main reason he did this (and I let him, typically being quite anti-medicines) is because the 'rest of my health and diet' were very good. I'm a fit, good eater with no other ailments or family history. I have absolutely no other ailments or issues apart from my gut! He said that very often Sinequan was found to be very helpful and typically well tolerated.Well the main question I wanted to ask any/all of you is to those of you that might take Sinequan..did you have any side effects?? Even though I'm taking a VERY low dosage (now on 20mg a day, taken before bedtime) and have only been taking it for ~14 days now, I am experiencing relentless "foginess" and a huge spike in my already bad dizziness! The only positive benefit so far has been my sleep pattern which was definitely not great before and now has been fabulous! All the other articles I've read talk about dizziness being a side effect but typically only at 'normal' dosages of 150mg+. I phoned my Doctor yesterday to tell him how "out of it" I feel and if it was normal and he said while not 'normal' per say, it's quite possible and to persist if I can as these drugs typically need ~30 days to really kick in.Well I'm persisting for now but I really feel quite pathetic. I'm completely hazy all day and losing concentration at work. Furthermore I feel incredibly off balance if I have to stand for any decent amount of time and have lost confidence in riding my bike etc to to work because I feel like I'm going to pass out.Sorry for the long intro..but wanted to be as 'complete' as possible. Thanks and look forward to interacting with you all!!Drebin


----------



## Sian (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Drebin,Sinequan is not a drug which I have been on, but reading up on it, it seems to have many of the reported side effects if certain anti-depressants I was on. Dizziness is one. When I was first on one drug I had blackouts and incredible dizziness for about a month before it subsided, and I was told it was not normal to have it that violently, but that it was a possibility. I also suffered very bad dizziness at one stage for several months, and had to go on a drug for it, but that was a few years back and seemed to be a phase, as it's not been that bad since then. I was also really ' out of it. ' So much so that I was sleeping two hours after I got up and for two hours in the afternoon. I hardly remember those years at all. All these drugs seem to have an ' acclimatization ' process where we feel worse before the effects kick in. I hope you feel better soon and that some-one who has taken Sinequan will come on to discuss it with you.Take care.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi there and a very warm welcome to the boards.I'm a Brit like Sian and not familiar with this - but from what Sian says, this is an anti-depressant and so, in general, I'd say dizziness is a not-uncommon side-effect of many antidepressants. I'd say any side-effects of this nature should start to calm down and taper off after about 2 weeks - its the "weaning on" as well as the "weaning off" that can be troublesome - after all - you are tinkering about with the brain's chemistry.I've been on 30mg of Mitrazapene a not very commonly prescribed SSRI derivative - I was suicidally depressed and have been well and working part-time now for the best part of 3 years. I felt most perculiar and had to be hospitalised for 6 weeks - so you have my deepest sympathy.There is always hope but of course if you are worried - work closely with your doctor and if I were you - keep a notebook to jot down the severity and occurrence of symptoms - the more specific you are - the better he/she will be able to help you.Good luck - stay in touch.Sue


----------



## sandy9265 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi. I have been on Doxepin which is a generic of Sinequin. IT is in the liquid form and I noticed a huge difference from the capsule. You can work with the liquid much better then the capsule. Ask your doctor to try the generic because the Sinequin made me sick and dizzy too. Iwent off the Doxepin and all summer I was really sick. I stopped the pop, which I am doing again and dealing with symtoms and started back on the Doxepin. I went through some very stressful events in September and October w/out pop and was fine. Ask your doc to try this out!


----------

